# Topbrass Goldens



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone had any experiences (good or bad) with Topbrass Goldens out of Illinois? Here is their web site: Topbrass Retrievers-Golden Retrievers and Labradors since 1968

I'm particularly interested in this litter:

All Round pups for your Special Needs

What are your thoughts about the pedigree of the sire and dam?

THANKS in advance for any comments!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Weren't you looking for a couch potato pup? These pups from this breeder are not for you. They do need a job.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These puppies will ace Calculus AP. Seriously, I think their IQ's will be higher than mine, lol.

These puppies seem like they have the potential to set the world on fire in obedience and other performance venues.

Do you love to run, hike, train, and play bc if you are not competing with these dogs, they really need to be fulfilled by lots of challenges, adventures, and training.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The dogs look good... I don't know if I'd want to own a dog that's smarter than me :lol:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Topbrass is a very experienced kennel, but what about from this litter instead? MULTI PURPOSE Litter due late Summer 2011


:wavey:


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Weren't you looking for a couch potato pup? These pups from this breeder are not for you. They do need a job.


Definitely looking for a calm, laid-back dog. We're not looking to breed, show or hunt our pet. Thanks for the feedback! That's exactly what I'm looking for. I don't want to get a dog that we can't handle; not fair to the dog or us.


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> These puppies will ace Calculus AP. Seriously, I think their IQ's will be higher than mine, lol.
> 
> These puppies seem like they have the potential to set the world on fire in obedience and other performance venues.
> 
> Do you love to run, hike, train, and play bc if you are not competing with these dogs, they really need to be fulfilled by lots of challenges, adventures, and training.


We are fairly active. I walk on a regular basis, we like to travel and we have a fishing camp where our last Golden loved to swim in the river. But as far as competing or hunting, we aren't interested in that. Do you think these pups would be too high-energy for us?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have dogs like this, and it takes several miles of running or hiking, several times a week to make them livable companions. They also both train obedience and agility skills (no competition yet) to occupy the mental part of their needs. Without that stuff (especially the exercise), they're hyper and bored. I've hurt myself once or twice in the course of owning them and haven't been able to keep up, and they are no fun. With adequate exercise, they're athletes outdoors and mellow gentlemen in the house. Without it, eek.

There are lots of dogs who would be very happy with a 1/2 hour walk, twice a day, plus some other adventures. My guess is that this litter (and pretty much any litter produced under the Topbrass name) would need a lot more.

So if you're closer to the first situation, these dogs might be great. If you're closer to the second, there are lots of Goldens who would love it, but from my understanding of what Topbrass always seems to produce, their dogs wouldn't be a good fit.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Their brains need to be occupied in some way. You don't have to be competition level, but both you and the dog would be happiest if you were interested in taking obedience or agility classes or tracking. Some sort of activity where you two were teamed up and practicing together several times a week.

My first golden was Topbrass on his mom's side and he was a fantastic dog. I was never so grateful as when a training buddy suggested I start hiding retrieving 'bumpers' in the house. I'd put 'Baxter' in a down/stay and then hide the bumper in another part of the house. He'd haul *** through the house, tearing around till he found the bumper and once he found it he'd bring it back to be hidden again. He would play this game till he dropped. That kind of stuff is what I mean. It's just if you want to deal with a dog who needs to play games like that every day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am happy to talk with you about this on the phone if you are seriously thinking about it. I am happy to relate my experience in choosing Topbrass. I brought a puppy home myself, and also bought Fenway, another Topbrass puppy, for a dear friend. Topbrass is a legendary kennel, and has remained so for so very long. Fenway is a fabulous family dog. His father was a conformation dog( Ch Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion OS), and he is a very livable dog even with a new baby. He goes to work daily( his owner is a psychologist) and lives happily in Chicago. 

In general, these litters are going to be on the higher side of the energy scale, but they can be fantastic companion dogs if they are fulfilled daily.

The people raising the litter will know the individual puppies, so it is good if you can talk with them if you do put your name on the list.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know the sire personally and Jack is a great dog that needs a job. Angie does a wonderful job but a couch potato he is not....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I always thought that Topbrass=Working Ability=Energy. My second golden had Expo as a grandfather and her dam lines were Gaylan's.... couch potato she was not. She required a lot of training as a young dog to tire her out mentally... My first golden, primarily conformation lines was sooooo mellow....


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I like a Golden to be calm, cool and collected. I take my dogs out every day for a run and then they are good as Gold.
Hyper active dogs I could not handle and people tell me I have a mellow puppy. Cooper is a pretty mellow guy, he is a thinker. New things he sits down and looks at then waits up to see what happens.
That's what I like in a Golden. My Bogart still loves obedience, agilty. He is not as fast as a Border Collie but what ever he learns he retains very well.
Good luck finding the right puppy for you.
Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot is my first golden and a Topbrass pup. He is a driven dog, but he also has a wonderful "off switch" in the house. On rainy or 100 degree days, he is ok just playing inside. Oh, and I live in a little apartment, so there isn't a lot of room. I guess what I am saying is that a Topbrass pup will not necessarily be bouncing off the walls unless given 4 hours of exercise a day. It depends on the dog and the breeding. My pup is a field/conformation cross. I would look into the Janet x Tito breeding. Riot is out of Janet. Jackie and her crew are also very good at giving the owner what kind of dog they want. They picked Riot out for me and he is exactly what I was looking for. They know their stuff, so I would trust them to pick you the laid back puppy of the group.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Hanksmemory,

You may have just missed out on the perfect litter that Jackie (Topbrass) is breeding, that would be calmer and built more for a family companion. If you are truly interested in a dog out of the Topbrass kennel please ask, Ljilly28 or myself or any other Topbrass owner on the board, as many questions as you can come up with. Jackie Mertens will work with you and help you to find the right puppy if you contact her about a litter. She will require a puppy interview sheet and depending on what she finds may call and ask you questions. If you let her know that you are not in an immediate rush for a pup she might know of a breeding she has planned that may fit your requirements perfectly.

I currenty have one Topbrass and Two Firemark retievers, within the next two years I will probably have an additional Topbrass. Her dogs are extremely intelligent and want to work, although if kept active they are great house dogs as well.
Piper my SH, is just back from being at the handlers, as such it required 4 200yd retrievers, 3 sets of 100 yd doubles, and 2 blinds last night for her to be settled down enough to be agreeable for going back to the house. Had I provided the option of retrieving more, she would have gone for another hour. When you discuss the intelligence of a Topbrass Golden and their determination. I can use one single example to explain it all, you can run a Topbrass Golden in New York's Central Park, for a training session and they will retrieve and ignore the chaos surrounding them. Piper can unlock, sliding glass doors and then open them, she is plenty capable of closing the door and locking me outside just as easily. 

Topbrass has the highest accumulation of Major Titles of any Golden Breeder in the United States.

The top 5 are:
Topbrass (207)
Meadowpond (160)
Laurell (132)
Honor (122)
Beckwith (117)

There is a wealth of knowledge on this board,
best of luck in your search.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I have met the sire before and he is LOVELY! Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful! We went to a training seminar together. But these pups will be VERY high energy. Gorgeous! But high energy. Jack is a wonderful dog. Smart in everything he does, and I have seen him be a perfect gentleman around puppies too. My very dear friend just got a girl out of a little he sired about 6 months ago. She is a dream dog, but needs and likes to work, work, work.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you looking for a puppy or a trained older dog?


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Are you looking for a puppy or a trained older dog?


I am looking for a puppy.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a Topbrass 'multi-purpose' pup out of a field/confirmation breeding after seeing Fenway on the forum. The Tito breeding sounds a lot more like what you want than a pure performance dog.

I love the purposeful crossing of the field dogs with the confirmation- it just makes so much sense to me. Beautiful dogs, smart, always up for an adventure- but without as much drive and real need to hunt that a great field dog will have. 

And you can always talk to Jackie- explain what you're looking for. She really struck me as wanting the right dog to go to the right family, and will point you toward a breeding that should produce what you're looking for.

I couldn't be happier with my Lucky. Someone stopped us about a year ago on our morning walk to rave over him and talk about where we got him. We saw the guy again this summer walking his young golden- that he'd gotten out of Topbrass lines after chatting with us!

I really, really like the breeder and respect her knowledge. But I wouldn't get a performance/field dog unless I planned on doing a lot of hunting!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree Jackie wants to match the right dog with the right home. I had questioned her about a litter a few years ago and she said it probably wasn't _enough_ energy for me, and directed me towards a pure field breeding.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had two Topbrass dogs, and am currently on the list for a third. I have only positive things to say about Jackie and her breeding program. Both my girls were from a conformation sire and a field bred dam, both I guess a multipurpose breeding. Plenty of drive, plenty of good work ethic, but not quite as high powered as some of her breedings. I lost my Tess in April to hemangio, and after I let Jackie know she did a very thoughtful thing and made a donation in her memory to the GRCA. It brought me to tears when I got the thank you note. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the breeding I am on the list for takes place, Janet is taking her time coming into season. Hopefully it will take place soon and I will have a puppy in late winter/early spring.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been on vacation but thought I'd tell about my Topbrass girls, too! I have Ruby who is 7 and is very strictly field bred. She is a very busy dog, even at 7. She is a fabulous performance dog. She is NEVER tired. When she was younger, she was the dog that needed a hour plus of running/retrieving just to be able to live in the house (she'd still prefer that we did that on a daily basis). 

Then there's Piper. She is perfect. Her mom is totally field bred and dad is a combo of field with performance/conformation (the performance aspect was more of the emphasis, if I recall correctly). Piper has LOTS of energy, but only when she needs it. Otherwise she is content to lay on the floor or the couch. She loves to work, but would be perfectly content with long walks and occassional other stuff. To be honest, I was not impressed with her as a puppy as I didn't think she had enough drive (luckily she has actually amped up as she's gotten a bit older). She is a freak of nature I believe, so I would never recommend a Topbrass puppy based on her behavior!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> To be honest, I was not impressed with her as a puppy as I didn't think she had enough drive (luckily she has actually amped up as she's gotten a bit older).


Actually I think this is quite common with "multipurpose" puppies. God knows Fisher was like this, he was a lump on a log until 4 or 5 months old. Easy puppy but NOT energetic or full of personality until he was a little bit older. His forte is trainability not speed. I've heard other people say this about their pups that are sort of a mixed bag pedigree of show & performance.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Actually I think this is quite common with "multipurpose" puppies. God knows Fisher was like this, he was a lump on a log until 4 or 5 months old. Easy puppy but NOT energetic or full of personality until he was a little bit older. His forte is trainability not speed. I've heard other people say this about their pups that are sort of a mixed bag pedigree of show & performance.


Cosmo who is a Yogi grandson was so calm as a young pup that he was selected for us as a therapy dog. Then he hit 5 months and, well, you can read about my struggles with the dog that doesn't turn off elsewhere...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a little worried about Flip when he was very young but the breeder told me her males tend to increase their energy level as they got older. I do believe she was correct


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> I've had two Topbrass dogs, and am currently on the list for a third. I have only positive things to say about Jackie and her breeding program. Both my girls were from a conformation sire and a field bred dam, both I guess a multipurpose breeding. Plenty of drive, plenty of good work ethic, but not quite as high powered as some of her breedings. I lost my Tess in April to hemangio, and after I let Jackie know she did a very thoughtful thing and made a donation in her memory to the GRCA. It brought me to tears when I got the thank you note. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the breeding I am on the list for takes place, Janet is taking her time coming into season. Hopefully it will take place soon and I will have a puppy in late winter/early spring.


Oh I'm so glad someone from the forum is on the list for a pup. Come on Janet!


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

with training and socializing you should be able
able to handle any dog.



hanksmemory said:


> Definitely looking for a calm, laid-back dog. We're not looking to breed, show or hunt our pet. Thanks for the feedback! That's exactly what I'm looking for. I don't want to get a dog that we can't handle; not fair to the dog or us.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> with training and socializing you should be able
> able to handle any dog.


mmmm...I would have to disagree. Some dogs are just more work than most people are wanting to put in. At least for the first couple years. Trust me, I have one like that. Most people would not have had the patience. I barely did and I asked for a dog like that!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My pup BaWaaJige has Topbrass on his dams side. He is a joy. Active when we are outside and content to lay at my feet when we are in doors.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe there are 2 people on the forum who are on the list for a TitoxJanet puppy now


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, suspense!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Actually I think this is quite common with "multipurpose" puppies. God knows Fisher was like this, he was a lump on a log until 4 or 5 months old. Easy puppy but NOT energetic or full of personality until he was a little bit older. His forte is trainability not speed. I've heard other people say this about their pups that are sort of a mixed bag pedigree of show & performance.


That is so interesting. Selli, who is from Show/Performance lines was quite a slug from one to two years old, of course being a girl she had the whole hormone issues to deal with. We even had her thyroid tested.

She is still not a speed demon on the agility course but she has stamina to spare and still needs more than two hours of off-leash time a day to chill in the evening.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hanksmemory, if you're looking for a more laid back dog and you're willing to travel, Dichi Goldens in southern Wisconsin breeds beautiful dogs with a pretty calm temperament. I will go on record saying that I have had difficulties with the breeder in terms of their "bedside" manner, but there are many many people on this forum who have dogs from them and are very happy so I have to think I am an isolated incident. 

My dog Flora is more than happy to just loaf about the yard and hang out with her people. She needs walks, but not copious amounts of exercise to keep her happy. She's smart as a whip and people naturally gravitate to her b/c of her friendly disposition.

However, I know the breeder requires you to make an on-site visit before he will even approve of your home, so since you live in WV that might be a bit impossible. Surely there must be a breeder near WV that has the type of dog you're looking for! If you're still interested in Dichi just go ahead and search the name in this forum and you'll find a lot of threads touching on them.

Good luck!


----------



## hanksmemory (Jul 17, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Hanksmemory, if you're looking for a more laid back dog and you're willing to travel, Dichi Goldens in southern Wisconsin breeds beautiful dogs with a pretty calm temperament. I will go on record saying that I have had difficulties with the breeder in terms of their "bedside" manner, but there are many many people on this forum who have dogs from them and are very happy so I have to think I am an isolated incident.
> 
> My dog Flora is more than happy to just loaf about the yard and hang out with her people. She needs walks, but not copious amounts of exercise to keep her happy. She's smart as a whip and people naturally gravitate to her b/c of her friendly disposition.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the recommendation! Unfortunately, we would not be able to travel there.


----------

